# Rumored new TCR in 2020?



## KiloKilo7 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello,

I had been hearing rumors of the next generation of TCR in 2020, but on giant's web site they just posted the 2020 TCR and it is the same as the old style (which I hate)... what happened? or are they just clearing out the old TCR's before announcing the new model?

or have the tariffs put off the intro. I notice a lot of giant pricing has had sudden dramatic jumps upward...

Ed


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm assuming it's the tariffsaffecting the prices, but I just read recently that Giant is moving the production they were doing in China, to Taiwan due to the tariffs. The TCR is a Taiwanese model, so I'm assuming price increases on bikes made in Taiwan have to do with other factors. As for the 2020 TCR: It sure looks the same as the current one. I'll need to read more on this one.


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

I think the switch to disc brakes/re- engineering frames pushed things back a year or two or three. The current frames might look the same on the outside but I bet the layup is different.
Anyway what's to change other than a few mm more tire clearance?


----------

